# Uncle Vance's FrenchToast Pie



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I've been spending some more time in the kitchen lately (not just in the garage and out on my bike) and came up with a new way to make FrenchToast in the oven.

Click on the .pdf below to check it out 






:wave:


----------

